# Walter is at the bridge now



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

That is so sad. I cry for all the lonely dogs without a loving voice.

Thank God he had yours, at least for a little while. How long did you have him. Tell us his story.

Play with all our Golden angels until we get there, Walter.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Walter. May he enjoy his wait at the bridge. Take pride in the fact you were able to show him the love he deserved.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry! He was adorable.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Walter. The love you had for him shone through your posts. Play hard at the Bridge, dear Walter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never an easy decision but one made out of love and I'm sure he knew that. His picture is adorable...... those doggles on such a sweet sugar face. Run fast and free sweet Walter.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lisa, Im so sorry...I know Walter love you so much and is shinning down on you....


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

The gang here in SW PA send our condolences to you, your family and to Walter. He looked like a very sweet soul. 

And I'll bet---that could he tell you--he'd say how thankful he was to have found you for his remaining days. Both he and your family were equally blessed.

He'll be waiting impatiently at the Bridge for you--but I'll bet he won't mind the wait!

All our Best,

Scott J. and the SW PA gang


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Lisa~I'm so sorry. Dubs was truly, truly loved while in your care, and he'll wait with new tennis balls for you at the Bridge. All of NorCal pack will say a special prayer tonight for a special dog and the special people that made him feel loved. Godspeed Sweet Walter~You Were A Loving Boy.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Lisa, i'm am so sorry for your loss of Walter, what a handsome boy. i know he is looking over you with never ending love and eternally grateful for giving him a home where he felt the love he never had. Walter play hard at the bridge, and if you meet a sweet sheltie named Kyle and a fat cat named Alex, give them both a kiss from me, Denise


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry you had to make such a hard decision. He sure was a handsome dude!!!!!!! Run free Walter run free!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Penny'smom said:


> That is so sad. I cry for all the lonely dogs without a loving voice.
> 
> Thank God he had yours, at least for a little while. How long did you have him. Tell us his story.
> 
> Play with all our Golden angels until we get there, Walter.


I am having a hard time coming up with the right words, so here's the email I had gotten from his original rescue angel and the picture she sent to me. 

Hi Lisa,
I found Walter while I was searching www.petharbor.com for Golden's and Corgi's in the Santa Rosa Shelter and just happened to check out the dogs that were in the Bay County Animal Control Shelter in Panama City, Florida. Walter was listed in the found section and I knew unless his owners came to claim him he would never be put up for adoption because of his age and condition, he was a automatic put down. I called Bay County and introduced myself and ask that they contact me if Walter was not claimed and I would come and pick him up. So the rest is history, my husband and myself drove over to Panama City and gathered up Walter and then we picked up Sugar NKA Lou in Destin, Florida and took them to J & L's vet. While we were driving we tried out several names and came upon Walter, we had just watched the movie "On Golden Pond" and the wily old fish that Henry Fonda was trying to catch was named Walter, and when he did catch him he released him, like giving Walter a second chance at life. You are Walter's second chance at life.

I have attached Walter's mug shot of when he was in the shelter, how could I say no to a face like this? Lisa and Martha have always been so great when I call them up and ask them if they have room for just one more. They always find room somewhere for the Golden oldies. 

It is great hearing from you and seeing the pictures that Lisa sent of Walter earlier this week, my husband didn't recognize him. That is the best part of rescue, getting to see how with love and food they can come to life again.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, I am so sorry about sweet Walter. He was lucky to have had you in the golden era of his life. I know you made him feel loved and wanted. May his memories always live on in your heart.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lisa,
You showed him the best in people, the love that he deserved. He was a beautiul spirit and is runny free and in no pain at the bridge. That love helped him to live alot longer than they ever gave him. RUN FREE SWEET WALTER!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

You guys are all wonderful. You have no idea what it means to know that you all understand. As much as I hate to feel this way, I would shed these tears again and again and again if this hurt means Walter felt loved. Every single dog out there deserves to be loved until it hurts.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So very sorry. Bless you for loving him and giving him the best care while he was with you. Godspeed good boy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa, I posted before reading through the rest of the thread. I just saw Walter's shelter pictures. Shedding tears now for the difference you made in him, you truly were his angel on earth. Bless you, {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Lisa, I am so sorry to hear about Walter. I love the picture of him in the car. He certainly looks as if he knows he was loved in that picture. Thank you for being a blessing in his life even if only for a season.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

very sorry about walter, so sad..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Walter was loved. WELL loved. For that, you can know in your heart that he was happy.
He knew love. Better to have known it for even part of his life than not at all, and you made sure he did.

Godspeed, Walter.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I have no doubt that Walter knew he was loved. I will light a candle in his memory.

Sending hugs,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke (paw salute from the canine crew)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Walter. It's never easy. He had you to love him though, and that's what made this last chapter of his life the best.

He was a handsome guy and I love the picture you posted of him.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss- how lucky he was to have you care for him and love him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He died knowing he was loved. that is the most important thing--you didn't let him suffer, you loved him enough to let him go when it was time. He had glorious sunset years and that is so important. I am so sorry you h ad to make this RIGHT decision.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw this last night Lisa and just couldn't respond. Maybe it was the photo...

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry to hear about Walter - I am sure he knows he was loved cared for with you.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm crying and my heart is swelling at the same time. Walter did have his angels on earth. Run free, dear boy!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Walter. I remember he was the fighter. You gave him the time of his life. What a beautiful, beautiful boy he is. So sorry.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this news about Walter. Thank you for giving him the love, life and respect that he deserved. I'm sure he will be eternally grateful to you as he is tucked away for now, in a special place in your heart.

Godspeed sweet angel Walter.........


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Lisa my thought and prayers go out to you today, hoping that God will be able to ease your hurt and loss. What a beautiful thing you did for Walter... he was absolutely beautiful. I just love that first picture. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Walter. Thank you for loving him and giving him happiness. Just gotta love those white faces. Thoughts and prayers from our gang here.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! You probably feel terrible but you shuld be very proud to have given him such happiness. He was beautiful.


----------



## StarliteOfMine (Aug 11, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Walter passing. I know it must have been hard to make that decision. Prayers for you during this time.

Barb


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww...I can't read any of these posts dry eyed.

The picture in your first post is something else, what a personality!

Just remember....you added as much to Walters life in the time you had him, as he added to yours. It's so hard. But, hopefully the sadness in your heart will give way to peace soon.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Walter. Enjoy your time at the bridge sweet golden boy.

That is a great picture of him. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

tears and hugs. I'm so sorry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Really sorry to hear your sad news about Walter, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a special wonderful boy Walter was. While your time with him may have been short, you gave him a lifetime's worth of love and happiness. You can see in his picture how much he was loved and how much he loved you. (((Hugs))) to you from Augie and I.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you guys for all the kind words. We knew going into this that Walter wouldn't be with us long, but I just miss his quiet sweetness. I actually miss helping the old boy up and out to pee...and even miss catching him peeing at the front door when he felt my assistance didn't come fast enough! Today I'm just feeling sad. Even though as I type there are doggie bodies scattered ALL around me...his isn't where it should be.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Walters story is so bittersweet. I'm all tears right now seeing his shelter picture. What a wonderfull life you gave to him. Wish there were more people like you in the world. Walter, you were a sweet handsome boy and you never gave up! You found love in the end and that's all that matters. R.I.P.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lisa,

I am so sorry. You gave him more than a lifetime of love.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow.. I am trying not to cry.. I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I cant imagin what that feels like. Walter will always be there with you no matter what..


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*SO Sorry For The Loss Of Your Walter, He Was A Handsome Boy. HE WAS LUCKY TO BE LOVED BY YOU. 



*


----------

